# HR21HD User Interface



## aurora1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I just got my forced and free "upgrade" to an HR21HD from my beloved HR10-250. 
The HR21 user interface compared to the HR10-250 is pathetic. I can learn to live with it, however, I REALLY miss the main menu screen and the DirecTV button on the remote control with the resulting full screen menu. My principal use of this box is for watching Major League Baseball. I usually watch the games on a delayed basis. The games are often still on when I begin to watch. The new HR21 screen for accessing recorded programs is only a partial screen with LIVE TV in a box. That live TV could be my game in the later innings, the last thing I want to see before I've even watched the first pitch. I can think of workarounds, muting the audio and averting my eyes from the top of the screen until I select my recorded game. That's pretty crude for something I would need to do every day. Am I missing something? Is there a better way?
Any advice greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

aurora1 said:


> I just got my forced and free "upgrade" to an HR21HD from my beloved HR10-250.
> The HR21 user interface compared to the HR10-250 is pathetic. I can learn to live with it, however, I REALLY miss the main menu screen and the DirecTV button on the remote control with the resulting full screen menu. My principal use of this box is for watching Major League Baseball. I usually watch the games on a delayed basis. The games are often still on when I begin to watch. The new HR21 screen for accessing recorded programs is only a partial screen with LIVE TV in a box. That live TV could be my game in the later innings, the last thing I want to see before I've even watched the first pitch. I can think of workarounds, muting the audio and averting my eyes from the top of the screen until I select my recorded game. That's pretty crude for something I would need to do every day. Am I missing something? Is there a better way?
> Any advice greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


Unfortunately, there is no way that you can turn off the feature that forces you to view the live TV.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

This is one area where people will never agree. Some love the feature and some hate it - no pleasing everyone!

My solution is to hit pause before the TV screen comes on and change channel before looking at the screen. This way you avoid seeing or hearing anything you don't want to.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I love the picture in picture thing but I can see it being a problem every now and then. I like it cause it lets me browse around and do stuff while still keeping an eye on the show, good for various TV watching uses. The HR20 doesn't default to showing the channel recording unless both tuners are recording of course. I don't think that one feature you don't like and admittedly can't be turned off, really makes the interface pathetic though. Overall it has a lot of benefits that I and others really like.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> I love the picture in picture thing but I can see it being a problem every now and then. I like it cause it lets me browse around and do stuff while still keeping an eye on the show, good for various TV watching uses. The HR20 doesn't default to showing the channel recording unless both tuners are recording of course. I don't think that one feature you don't like and admittedly can't be turned off, really makes the interface pathetic though. Overall it has a lot of benefits that I and others really like.


Hey John,

If you were recording a couple games for watching later as many of us do, would you want to be told the score when you are tuning in an hour after the game has started? Don't you think it would have made sense to offer the client the option of being able to use it when they want to and turn it off at other times? Yet, you (and others) think this is minor?

I (and I'm assuming quite a few others) like to watch a game after it has started, but usually still in progress. I have trained myself to not watch the crawl line at the bottom with the scores and to hit the 30-second button on the 'back to the studio' situations. And I have been able to watch up to 6 games a Sunday doing this. So, this is a huge reason why I did not want to get the HR20.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Not sure why you didn't read the whole message



> I can see it being a problem every now and then


I think it's minor yes, you don't, that's fine - where is the problem ???? You choose not have have all the MPEG4 channels because you don't like this feature (and don't want to learn how to work around it), I have no problem with that, why is it a problem to you that it doesn't bother me ? I actually watch a lot of football this way and have not yet ever accidentally encountered the score. Just like you have trained yourself not to watch the crawl I know to hit pause.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

RS4 said:


> Hey John,
> 
> If you were recording a couple games for watching later as many of us do, would you want to be told the score when you are tuning in an hour after the game has started? Don't you think it would have made sense to offer the client the option of being able to use it when they want to and turn it off at other times? Yet, you (and others) think this is minor?
> 
> I (and I'm assuming quite a few others) like to watch a game after it has started, but usually still in progress. I have trained myself to not watch the crawl line at the bottom with the scores and to hit the 30-second button on the 'back to the studio' situations. And I have been able to watch up to 6 games a Sunday doing this. So, this is a huge reason why I did not want to get the HR20.


I will AGREE wit you here. I like it when I am watching TV, but NOT when I want to start a sports event late. No excuses, there should be an option.


----------



## Texceo (Mar 11, 2003)

I do the same thing John. I just think people have to have something to complain about.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

I guess Tivo must be pathetic as well since the Comcast Tivo has the same feature, Live TV in a box while you navigate the menu's and guide. 

I'm not saying it shouldn't be an option to turn it off but when pretty much every DVR on the planet *except* the stand alone Tivo's and old DirecTivo's, I'd hardly call it pathetic.


----------



## EricG (Jan 31, 2002)

I never knew of this on the DirecTV DVRs. That's a showstopper for me, as most of my HD viewing is delayed sporting events. Thanks for the info. Looks like I'll stick with my HR10 for a while.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

EricG said:


> I never knew of this on the DirecTV DVRs. That's a showstopper for me, as most of my HD viewing is delayed sporting events. Thanks for the info. Looks like I'll stick with my HR10 for a while.


It's not difficult to work around. Hit mute so you can't hear it. Hit the list button and put your hand up to block the upper left part of the screen where the picture is, select your program to play and you're done. It's easy despite what people try to make it out to be such a horror. I watched delayed hockey games all the time and have never been "spoiled".

And like I said, get used to it since every DVR out there does this except the stand alone Tivo's. Even the Comcast Tivo does it and I'm sure the Cox Tivo will as well (assuming it ever gets off the ground).


----------



## aurora1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your help. I really didn't mean to stir up a debate on this issue. Maybe pathetic was an overstatement but I just find the Tivo interface much more elegant. I also have Cox cable and their interface is similar to the new DirecTv and I don't like that either.
I usually record the baseball pre-game show on my team's home channel and the game itself on the MLB package cloned channel. As such, the live channel on the screen will, at least half the time, be my game and the alternate channel also. I really can't see the usefulness of having the live channel on the recorded playlist screen. I can see why it would be useful when looking at the guide, etc. Just my opinion.
Thanks


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

EricG said:


> I never knew of this on the DirecTV DVRs. That's a showstopper for me, as most of my HD viewing is delayed sporting events. Thanks for the info. Looks like I'll stick with my HR10 for a while.


So Eric, you're making the choice to give up tons of new content due to an avoidable limitation for those times you are recording multiple games. As I said above, that's your choice but it seems shortsighted.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

Texceo said:


> I do the same thing John. I just think people have to have something to complain about.


arent people allowed to post what their likes and dislikes are of the unit on a forum about dvrs, without being labeled as 'complainers?'

i dont like the 'pig' either, never have.

thats what these forums are for imo. if enough people complain, maybe dtv will get off their collective asses and dl a way to simply turn it off, and keep both the complainers, and the 'ms manners bunch' all jaunty-jolly.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

rickmeoff, you are 100&#37; correct (which is why TonyTiger telling RS4 that people can post what they want right after telling him to stop posting stuff was entertaining).

But, IMHO, declaring something junk or refusing to change for this particular reason seems odd to me (which of course I am allowed to post as Texceo was allowed to post).

See, you can't say people can post what they want while simultaneously telling someone to stop posting something    (but of course you can because you can post what you want !!!)


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

shibby191 said:


> I guess Tivo must be pathetic as well since the Comcast Tivo has the same feature, Live TV in a box while you navigate the menu's and guide.
> 
> I'm not saying it shouldn't be an option to turn it off but when pretty much every DVR on the planet *except* the stand alone Tivo's and old DirecTivo's, I'd hardly call it pathetic.


Well, it just doesn't make sense to me that a major feature like this does not have the ability to be turned off, so if it is that way on the Comcast box, then I certainly wouldn't like it either.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

EricG said:


> I never knew of this on the DirecTV DVRs. That's a showstopper for me, as most of my HD viewing is delayed sporting events. Thanks for the info. Looks like I'll stick with my HR10 for a while.


So you are willing to give up your HD sports packages and just watch OTA sports? They are going MPEG4, which precludes the HR10


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> rickmeoff, you are 100% correct (which is why TonyTiger telling RS4 that people can post what they want right after telling him to stop posting stuff was entertaining).
> 
> But, IMHO, declaring something junk or refusing to change for this particular reason seems odd to me (which of course I am allowed to post as Texceo was allowed to post).
> 
> See, you can't say people can post what they want while simultaneously telling someone to stop posting something    (but of course you can because you can post what you want !!!)


John, thanks for the laugh. Yes, I can imagine why folks would think this is a small thing, but I seem to put it at a higher priority then a lot of other folks. And yes, it truly was one of the big reasons why I opted not to take the HR20, and also why I wouldn't want the Comcast Tivo.

My wife and I went out to eat on Monday night and I just happen to glance over at the TV in the bar while we were eating and much to my chagrin, I happened to see something about "was Tony Romo the blame?" on the ESPN screen. Boy was I upset with myself because I had delayed watching the final game until then. I did go ahead and watch a lot of it, but it is disappointing when I already know the outcome. That was one reason I don't watch the ESPN moldy oldy channel. The announcer used to tell us what was upcoming - well hey if you're going who's going to score, what's the use of watching?


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

JohnB1000 said:


> rickmeoff, you are 100% correct (which is why TonyTiger telling RS4 that people can post what they want right after telling him to stop posting stuff was entertaining).
> 
> But, IMHO, declaring something junk or refusing to change for this particular reason seems odd to me (which of course I am allowed to post as Texceo was allowed to post).
> 
> See, you can't say people can post what they want while simultaneously telling someone to stop posting something    (but of course you can because you can post what you want !!!)


after reading this, im afraid to post at all.....


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

It's easy, you can post what you want, and I can post saying you can't post what you want and you can post saying you are allowed to post what you want (at the same time as telling me I can't post what I want) then we'll all just post what we want and RS4 will blame the HR20 for it all and Earl will say what a wonderful product the HR20 is and someone else will come along and post what they want, and someone else will tell them they can't post that and someone else will defend them.

I could go on but I won't


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

JohnB1000 said:


> Yada yada yada~
> 
> I could go on but I won't


Once again, comments without reading the posts properly or understanding the point. But this is not unusual.

No-one is telling anyone what they can or can't post. All that is being said is that once the message is transmitted, there's no need to keep resending it ad nauseum.

I never suggested, nor would I assume I have the right to tell anyone what to say or when to say it, so you can put your pitchfork away now and remove your head from whatever dark place it may be in.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

ooh......ouch. did mr. crankems have a bad day at the office today?



TonyTheTiger said:


> Once again, comments without reading the posts properly or understanding the point. But this is not unusual.
> 
> No-one is telling anyone what they can or can't post. All that is being said is that once the message is transmitted, there's no need to keep resending it ad nauseum.
> 
> I never suggested, nor would I assume I have the right to tell anyone what to say or when to say it, so you can put your pitchfork away now and remove your head from whatever dark place it may be in.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Actually, yes, but that's completely beside the point.


"Mr Crankems" at least makes a comment and then moves on (apart from defending the comment). He doesn't look for every opportunity to ram it down everyone's throat and then use sarcasm to try to goad people.


----------



## robnalex (Sep 8, 2002)

You girls all have way too much time on your hands.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

robnalex said:


> You girls all have way too much time on your hands.


The only one who posted for absolutely no reason here hmmmm.

and Tony completely misses the joke.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> It's easy, you can post what you want, and I can post saying you can't post what you want and you can post saying you are allowed to post what you want (at the same time as telling me I can't post what I want) then we'll all just post what we want and RS4 will blame the HR20 for it all and Earl will say what a wonderful product the HR20 is and someone else will come along and post what they want, and someone else will tell them they can't post that and someone else will defend them.
> 
> I could go on but I won't


I was actually laughing out loud at this one - very funny, John. You have a great since of humor


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

I just added one more reason to my list for holding on to the 250 as long as I can. That makes 6 for me and doesn't even include things that bother many other posters.


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

shibby191 said:


> It's not difficult to work around. Hit mute so you can't hear it. Hit the list button and put your hand up to block the upper left part of the screen where the picture is, select your program to play and you're done. It's easy despite what people try to make it out to be such a horror. I watched delayed hockey games all the time and have never been "spoiled".


Likewise, I've also been able to avoid this "problem". I've had an HR20-700 since 10/06 and an HR20-100 since 10/07 (oh yeah, and an HR10-250 for years). I wanted to add that even though the HR2xs don't have dual live buffers, you can tune to a different channel while something is recording, so it's not hard to avoid seeing or hearing the score of a game while trying to watch it from the beginning.

As shibby indicates above, hit mute, then tune to a different channel than the one the game is on. Then press List and select the program to watch.

Oh, BTW, the picture is in the upper right hand part of the screen.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

shibby191 said:


> It's not difficult to work around. Hit mute so you can't hear it. Hit the list button and put your hand up to block the upper left part of the screen where the picture is, select your program to play and you're done.


Wait! I have to put my hand up every time I want to go to my recording list? What is this, kindergarten? Do I have to raise my hand if I want to go to the bathroom too?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

midas said:


> Wait! I have to put my hand up every time I want to go to my recording list? What is this, kindergarten? Do I have to raise my hand if I want to go to the bathroom too?


I like the window, I can't get it on my DirecTivo but there is a workaround that involves pressing a few keys - same thing really.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

*JohnB1000* Here's where my problem lies with folks like RS4. It's not his message, it's how he presents his message. I have no problem with people talking about what they don't like. It's ranting on and on like a rambling idiot that doesn't do much for his cause. Why not just describe what you dislike and perhaps make constructive suggestions? Is it that hard?

Scooter


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey there, I know I know, RS4 and I have had a few run in's. I agree with you. But once in a while a bit of fun has to enter the scene. I have to say that I am finding Earl's posts quite similar, someone suggests a feature as a good idea and instead of agreement or disagreement there is just too much dismissing of the idea. If someone says that like the ability to turn a feature off then it's hard to disagree with, but too many jump in with the "it's a great feature what's the problem". It's a mess but it still can be fun.

Oh yeah, you're not allowed to post what you just posted


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

:down: I don't like the PIP (hell, it's not even PIP, it's Picture In Menu). Not so much for the spoiler factor, as for the wall of useless noise that emanates from the HR20 as soon as I exit a program I'm watching. Talk about an uninvited guest. And I'm a guy who in the 80's spent about 400 clams on a standalone PIP, a year or two before that feature started to appear on TVs and VCRs. PIP is highly over-rated, and really about as useless as a screendoor on a submarine.

In my view the whole idea of a PVR is to take control over what I want to (or don't want to) watch, and when to watch it. It seems arrogant that a PVR ergonomics expert thinks I want to be regularly parachuted into some lame program like TMZ or an annoying Geico commercial. I agree that it should always be off by default, and there should be a button-press to turn it on when you want it (one button that would never wear out in my house).

I once had a DISH PVR (721) that displayed this sort of arrogance. It automatically padded each program 1 minute at the head and 3 minutes at the tail. It was smart about overlap, but if for instance all recordings were 30 minutes, that effectively reduced your HDD capacity by about 13%. No way to turn that off, either. Hmmm, I wonder why I'm not with DISH anymore .

Bottom line, just because you CAN add a feature like PIP, doesn't automatically make it a good idea. That should be written over the door at every ergonomics training session.

(I hope I'm allowed to post that -- wouldn't want to break anyone's personal arbitrary rules, ya know)


----------

